# Small business instant asset writeoff extended by one year



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

As part of the 2017-18 Budget announcements of 9 May 2017, the Government has announced that the small business instant asset writeoff is to be extended by one year to 30 June 2018 (rather than the current 30 June 2017).

See http://mfm.ministers.treasury.gov.au/media-release/063-2017/


----------

